# Version of Android TV?



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Just curious what version of Android TV these ship with? And does anybody know what the update policy is?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

No clue what it shipped with. On version 9 now with the June security patch. Are you really concerned about this not being updated to the latest and greatest in any sort of near future? Considering this is Tivo's future and conduit to its software and boxes for cable companies, I highly doubt there's a concern about this getting left behind. If that's where you're going with the question. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

dbpaddler said:


> I highly doubt there's a concern about this getting left behind.


It is already behind... ATV 10 was released 9 months ago.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd say behind and left behind are two different things. 

Last I checked, Nvidia Shield is still on 9. AirTV Mini is still on 9. If you're going to bring the Android version phone argument to streaming devices, then just use the same answer you get in that argument. Buy a Pixel phone, or in this case, buy Sabrina when it's available, if you're that worried. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

solutionsetc said:


> It is already behind... ATV 10 was released 9 months ago.


That's typically how third party software works on Tivo devices. They wait as long as possible to update. Usually when apps start to malfunction.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

shwru980r said:


> That's typically how third party software works on Tivo devices. They wait as long as possible to update. Usually when apps start to malfunction.


Yeah... that has been my experience too, as well as long standing bugs.

Isn't the Stream 4k pretty new (like mid 2020 debut)?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's funny when it seems like it's just popular to rag on tivo when one thinks they are in the wrong. But it just shows you're clueless.

Mibox 4k's are even newer than the TS4k. What version of Android are they on?

Nvidia Shield. Pretty much the premier gold atandard androidtv device on the market. Still on Android 9.

Sling Airtv Mini. On 9 as well.

Sony Tv's? Many are still on Android 8. Some got 9 this year. 

Again, clueless. 



Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

To add... Think the only android tv 10 device is only a reference design from an OEM, the SDMC DV8819. So it would even need to be picked up by a company to be made into their own. And that device still has microUSB on it with a pin and barrel power cord and usb-A. Archeic. But it runs android 10. Granted that's a reference design and whatever company could change it to add usb-c and lose the pin and barrel power cord. 

Android tv is not Android. Doesn't upgrade like Android or have these vast feature changes. You get better AES encryption, better sleep mode and multitasking and better memory management with 10. It also supports the AV1 codec, which is nice, jt it's not like it's widely adopted yet. Some Netflix, Google and YouTube content that I know of. But it's not like other codecs aren't available until more adopt it. And doubtful you would probably see a difference. Imagine your the same crowd that streams everything over using 1080 or 4k disc's. So you're already accepting of lesser quality. 

So nothing revolutionary, but more just evolving. What you should care more about is having it be stable since once you lose the cable box or OTA device, you're all iptv and relying on your streaming device to be your main source for viewing. I'll take stable any day.

If I lose use of a streaming device (3 TS4k's for me) I'm relegated to OTA in my bedroom and living room and Blu ray in my theater room. I'd have to break out the CC Ultra or 4k Firestick which would be annoying. I'll take stability over ensuring my device has the bleeding edge version of Android tv. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------

